

Happy Hour Share: Crowdsourcing happy hour specials in NYC with SMS and Twitter - bryanh
http://www.happyhourshare.com/

======
balbaugh
I have seen happy hour twitter accounts for NYC before, but I particularly
like the crowd-sourced idea.

An idea would be to require the submitter to input an actual start and end
time for the happy hour. I am already seeing good deals but I wouldn't want to
waste my time if it is outside some set hours.

~~~
dougiebuckets
Thanks balbaugh - that's an interesting thought. Definitely something I'll
keep in mind. I put this together really quickly today w/ TelAPI and Zapier
and was hoping to get some feedback just like that. Thanks!

~~~
dougiebuckets
Full disclosure: I'm a dev evangelist at TelAPI

------
bryanh
(disclaimer: OP and Zapier co-founder here)

This is just something really cool we found, we hadn't seen an app quite like
this before. Their Twitter is found here: <https://twitter.com/happyhourshare>

